# Romeo's Blog



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 6, 2006)

Well since I'm bunny-sitting Kathy's new little Holland Lop buck for a week, I might as well post his pictures! He is oh so sweet -- I'm sure Kathy will be glad I can't have another or else she wouldn't get him back! 

_"I'm not sure if I really want to come out..."_




































I've had him for 5 hours and I'm already getting the bunny butt...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh lookie at his little face!:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, what a sweetie - but he looks like a bundle of mischief too . This is such a cute picture






Jan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 6, 2006)

:inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 6, 2006)

More anyone? LOL. I told you I'd post lots! And please ignore the fact that I don't match, LOL. He is so friendly, he spent most of the hour sitting in my lap or hoping off and onto my lap again. But boy is he vocal! I've heard him make more noise than my others combined.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2006)

How are you going to give him back. He's sooooooooo cute.

That face is so kissable.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## ~elmo~ (Aug 7, 2006)

He is adorable !!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2006)

I want to bunnysit next!!  This is one kissable face:






He is one lucky bunny to be hanging at your place for the week..try not to spoil him too much  How are you going to be able to give him back??


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2006)

Waittt, what's considered "vocal?"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 7, 2006)

Vocal - he grunts a lot and tends to make a funny little cough-like sound when I pick him up. I have also heard him 'buzz' (sounds like a bee). It's not loud but I have rarely ever heard my bunnies make any of those sounds!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, little Romeo (as he's been named) is going home tomorrow! I'm going to miss him and his sweet little face. Every time I come out he greets me with his front paws on the ledge in the kennel and his nose to the kennel door just waiting for some attention.

He's figured out that he's small enough to fit through the wires of the fencing so I've spent a lot of time chasing him away from it when he's in the run... lol. He's also made his hay rack into a litter box. :disgust:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2006)

One week already?
Time just zipped by. I am still working on the pictures from the Show.

Here he is just last week.






Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 12, 2006)

What a sweet little rabbit!! 

I'm so glad he's moving to my neck of the woods. :biggrin

Pssst... do you think if I offer to bunny sit and give her back Darry instead of Romeo that Kathy will notice? :shhhh



sas :whistlingand the gang of fur :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Kathy (Aug 17, 2006)

So now that things are settling down gradually, I've managed to sneak in a few pics of Romeo. Just wanted to extend a big thanks to MBB again for bunnysitting him during the week I was preparing for the move! She did a great job and has helped me out lots already 

Meeting with my curious dog:










Making a mad dash away from me:





These aren't the best pics, I know - better ones to come when I'm not so busy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't see them.

Soooska:jumpforjoy:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh man! My little man! He looks so happy!

I tried to introduce him to Maggie (Golden Retriever) and he was terrified! Although I think your dog's small size is a huge advantage.

And this forum's here to help, so ask your questions away! Oh, and post a ton of pictures. 

How is he doing? Is he quite friendly? I know he loved to be pet when he was here but he may be too interested in exploring to want to be pet right now since he has a lot more room to explore there.

P.S.- Did the picking up tip help any?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Pssst... do you think if I offer to bunny sit and give her back Darry instead of Romeo that Kathy will notice? :shhhh


 
I'm telling Darry what you said! You're gonna get this -:bunnybutt:

I'll be happy to take her off your hands!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahhh, talk about gorgeous! I wish there was somebody near me I could bunnysit for  How old is Romeo?


----------



## Kathy (Aug 18, 2006)

He's only 3 months old right now.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 18, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Oh man! My little man! He looks so happy!
> 
> I tried to introduce him to Maggie (Golden Retriever) and he was terrified! Although I think your dog's small size is a huge advantage.
> 
> ...


 
He is not scared of my little dog at all! They like to sniff each other's noses through the cage often, LOL - my dog likes to "check up" on him to make sure he's okay or something. He's quite the character and I've already learnt soo much about him in these past few days.

He is very friendly and loves nose + head rubs. He'll instantly stop all exploring once he's being touched. Otherwise, he's on the constant run to check things out. 

The method I've been using is to drape a towel around him so he can't really see what's happening while I pick him up. It works for about 10 seconds before his legs go flapping and kicking like crazy, LOL. Going to try your exact method today, thanks!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> I'll be happy to take her off your hands!


 Got FedEx? :biggrin


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2006)

You are one lucky girl Kathy!

He is just so adorable! :inlove:We need to see more pics once you get settled :camera

-haley and the gang:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2006)

We really need to haveBC Bunny party! 



sas:happydanceand the gang of fur :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 19, 2006)

:brat:And I got to spend a whole week with him! :happydance

I know he's hard to pick up, but I had no issues with it. I guess a lot of it is that I'm so used to handling Zoey that Romeo seemed like a breeze! Anyways, just give it time, you'll figure out little things about him with time. I also found out that nose rub thing, he just LOVES it.

P.S.- Ha ha, I notice his feet are still black from the newspaper I used in his kennel.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 28, 2006)

Just wanted to give a quick update on my Romeo.He's now going through his teen phase and is TERRIBLE with using hislitterbox. He was an angel using his litterbox religiously for thefirst week and a half but one day, it all changed 

I have some pictures coming later tonight - I have to clean his cagefirst againright now(I've been doingthatdaily for the past few days because it seems like he loves soiling thewhole cage!).


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

That stinks that he's lost his litter habits.Don't worry... I can almost guarentee that it's just temporary. I can'tremember if you already told us, but is he neutered? If not, how old ishe? I'm guessing that he might be about due


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2006)

He's only about 15 weeks old, so not near old enough to neuter!

But I'm glad to hear that Romeo is doing good, even if his litter habits aren't! I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, he's not old enough to be neutered juuust yet.









Him hiding inside his favorite "toy," a cereal box. He LOVES this box.I was looking all over in his cage for him one night and found him inthere. Needless to say, it surprised me. Other uses for the boxincludes: trampoline to bounce himself up onto the 2nd level and astool for his water bottle (he likes the tip of it to be almost on thesame level as his feet :?).








Always eager to come out to play. As soon as I have my hands on thebinder clip to open the door, he'll be there pushing his head out withforce so it's hard to say no.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

Most vets in this areareccomendneutering rabbits anywhere from 3 1/2 months (14weeks) to 5 months (20 weeks), depending on the breed. If they're alarge, slower developing breed, they wait longer. Smaller breeds getneutered pretty early, though. What a cutie!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2006)

Vets in my area will not neuter (or especiallyspay) small breed rabbits until they are full grown. It's almostimpossible to even find a vet that will spay a small breed, butneutering is a little easier. Still, all the vets I talked to would notneuter before 4-5 months.

Anywyas, I'm so glad to see the little guy! He looks so happy. I knowwhat you mean about the pushing the door the second you go to open it,he did it with me as well, it was so hard to close the door on him whenhe did that!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

I suppose regular vets in this area wouldprobably wait, too. However, there are several speciality/exotics vetsthat are really experienced with rabbits who prefer to do it younger He is SO cute. I can imagine him pressing that door open


----------



## Kathy (Nov 17, 2006)

Not exactly the most recent pic.. but I LOVE it!





Look at those feet! &lt;3





...


----------

